# Deer Meat



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

Quick question that I can't find an answer to. I have a deer coming any minute. I know I need to freeze it before feeding. It seems like I read some where that you need to add hamburger to the meat because it is so lean. If this true? Karly got a taste of deer meat and went crazy for it. I am so excited that she will now have a whole deer of her own!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't add anything to it.

If your dog is lean and needs to add a few pounds I wouldn't feed JUST the deer meat for the Muscle Meat.

According to the USDA Nutrient Database:

1 oz raw deer meat has 2.02 grams of fat

1 oz of beef heart has 1.12 grams of fat

1 oz of ground beef (85% lean) has roughly 4 grams of fat


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Forgot to add ...

Here's the link to the database: NDL/FNIC Food Composition Database Home Page

It's a GREAT source of info!!


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you Lauri. She is perfect on her weight but is only 3 months old so I am concerned about getting the right amount of fat in her diet. Maybe I should just replace the deer in one of her meals?


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Forgot to add ...
> 
> Here's the link to the database: NDL/FNIC Food Composition Database Home Page
> 
> It's a GREAT source of info!!


 
Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

arby665 said:


> Thank you Lauri. She is perfect on her weight but is only 3 months old so I am concerned about getting the right amount of fat in her diet. Maybe I should just replace the deer in one of her meals?


I would use it as part of her diet - maybe 3 times a week as a whole meal (meaning just deer meat for the MM).

Or, mix it with other meats to make it last longer. That's what I do since I don't get a whole deer (lucky Karly!!).


----------



## Angela (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree with the others, I'd feed it as part of her over all diet but not exclusively. We've fed wild boar to ours when it was available.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Sometimes I'll take deer meet and run it through the blender. I'll use it to create a track for mind games, with a chunk at the end of the track for a reward. 

I wouldn't play that game though if you were serious about SAR work or anything like that.


----------

